# pillow block bearings on rayco rg 50/90 stump grinder



## murphy4trees (May 8, 2013)

I AM replacing the pillow block bearings on the rg 90.. there is some question about the seal, the link belt (rexnord) part # is P3U-228 (N or H) N peobably stands for normal and H stands for heavy duty or High temp.. anyone know FOR SURE which is the right letter?
Thanks

I just found out the part # ends in H


----------



## MOE (May 8, 2013)

They have tech guy that will help. I found some bearings that measured the same with a different part number at a liquidator/junk store. I called them, they told me they were the same but an older part labeling system.


----------



## Eq Broker (May 31, 2013)

The bearings should have a HK93 at the end as we stock them. If you buy bearings without the set screws in the housing, they will more than likely fail quickly. I carry the 1 3/4" Rexnord/Linkbelt bearings in stock at New and Used Heavy Equipment For Sale and Export: Construction Equipment, Trucks, Heavy Machinery at Global Equipment Exporters or hit our logo on the home page.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------

